# Eclipse RCP: MouseListener an Pages eines MultipageEditorPart hängen...



## Mr_Johnson (18. Feb 2010)

Ich habe in meinem RCP -Projekt einen MultipageEditorPart mit einzelnen Pages. Ich möchte gerne Mouseklicks auf die einzelnen Pages(SWT Composites) verarbeiten. Wenn ich einen MouseListener an die Composites hänge und diese dann in den Editor bette passiert nichts, bei nem Klick. 

An den Editor selber kann ich direkt keine MouseListener hängen. Wie sollte ich also vorgehen? :rtfm:

Danke!


----------



## Gast2 (18. Feb 2010)

Was hast du vor?


----------



## Mr_Johnson (18. Feb 2010)

Ich will für meine Pages ein Kontextmenü implementieren. Der Inhalt der Pages sind nur Klassen, die von SWT Composite abgeleitet sind. Ich benutze nur ein paar Textfelder und keine(!) Viewer oder sowas. Um das Kontextmenü zu registrieren brauche ich allerdings eine Klasse die ISelectionProvider implementiert. 
(Viewer tun das ja...)


Ich wollte jetzt den ISelectionProvider über meine Composites implementieren. Hangel mich an diesem Beispiel lang: 


Random Eclipse Tips: Eclipse : How to Implement ISelectionProvider


----------



## Mr_Johnson (19. Feb 2010)

Hat sich erledigt... ich hab den Listener an die falsche Composite gehängt.


----------

